# Oil tank in basement-filter replacement?



## lacnob (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone on this cold Feb day. My oil furnace is running fine but I'd like to change the oil filter at the end of the oil tank. First question- is this easy to door must a professional do it? Looks like you shut the valve, unscrew the filter, take old one off & put new one on, yes? Second question- would my or a oil company sell me a filter, or can I buy one on line? Third question- should an additive, like Technol, be added periodically?
Thanks in advance.
CT Yankee


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome Lacnob:
First question, Yes.
Second question, Yes or a repairman for oil heat.
Third question, I don't like to use additives unless they are recommended by your oil company.
Glenn


----------



## NOVA Pros (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks glennjanie for the response, as I had someone just ask that this weekend, and I wasn't sure how easy it might be.

NOVAPros


----------

